# REHOMING GSD with eye problems



## codysmom2013 (May 13, 2013)

Looking to rehome my GSD..

She had a surgery done to both hers eyes close to 4 years yrs.
(with the help from people here, donating money)

Her eyes are doing awesome.. No pain, eyes saved.
Problem is.. Her eyes now stay so wet, when she eats, her eyes drip,
We have to keep her on the other side of a gate, because her face stays wet 
Just about 90%. She rubs her face on everything..

We don't have a backyard to let her get , we get her out for walks a couple times a day.. And that in turn becomes crazy, since her eyes water/drip so bad.. People around here are scared of her.
she's all black, a very big dog for a girl.. It is funny people have though she's a wolf........ 
In turn Nala has saved our teenager from sicko's 2 different times now...
Our son who use to have a trach/vent.. Home nursing Nala watched them like she was his mom.. We have talked to the fox valley vet who did the surgery and there's nothing he can do to stop this problem.. We are wanting to get out of town this summer in June, there is no one who will look after her, because of her eyes. we cant to board her like we have in the past.

also, our son we learned as autism, I have heard dogs can become such a help with kids with autism, we cant keep Nala by our son for long, due to her face being wet, he then in turn, gets it on him and his fingers go in his mouth..
UGG, I'm hurt, don't know what to do..
Advice please............ Don't want her going to shelter, sell, rehome online........

Beverly


----------



## codysmom2013 (May 13, 2013)

I will upload pics later.. she's 9 years old this month.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

This is very sad- you want to get rid of your NINE year old dog because she has a medical problem?!? The same dog that saved your teenager twice and watched over your son like her own child? How sad for your dog.
Do you know how many people on here who have lost their dog before they were blessed to spend 9 years with them - people who would do anything to have their dogs back and would be willing to wipe their eyes 24 hours a day just to have them with them. 
This makes me so incredibly angry - I would do anything for my dog and would be blessed to have him at nine years old, drippy eyes and all! 
I can't believe this...


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

I'd recommend posting a message in the Health section of the forum to find out if anyone can give you some advice about the drippy eyes. There are a lot of people here with extensive knowledge and experience about many kinds of health problems.

Your GSD would be the happiest staying with you and after all she's done for your sons, she definitely deserves that--especially at her age. Please give it a try! I just know that you'll get some useful information that will help your girl.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

There are a lot of things I don't understand about your post, you won't be able to board her because of her eyes, many places do extra things like meds, eye drops. I have 2 senior dogs right now and I could never ever imagine thinking about getting rid of them for any reason. Figure out what you need to do for your dog and care for her.


----------



## Diesel and Lace (Apr 15, 2013)

Beverly where are you located at? Reach out to your local GSD rescue please. You are going to get some really negative feedback here I am sure, as I can agree with others but bashing you is not going to help the dog. If you absolutely cannot keep her please reach out to a GSD rescue who can make sure she stays safe and has someone to love her through the rest of her golden years. She deserves that at minimum.


----------



## codysmom2013 (May 13, 2013)

I have tried to get in touch with the couple local GSD rescue places.

and NO I am not doing nothing wrong, I feel bad for my dog, I feel that she should be able to be in a better home!! to bash me, really hurts.. no one understands what we have been through. and to board her, we HAVE done that before, we can not afford it this time. she is not on meds or eye drops.. she just needs to have her eyes dry after she eats. we are going to be gone for 11 days.. NO one can afford to pay for a kennel for that long.. But, this has nothing to do with us going out of town.

it has to do with the fact that, she has no yard to run around in, we live in a townhouse,
so she is stuck in downstairs.. if we have her upstairs by us, it don't last long.. she starts rubbing her face all over the carpet and every where.. I have tons of paper work to show that we have done right by Nala.. vets, meds, kennels, grooming.. 
I'm not dumping her off some where.. letting her go.. beating her or hurting her. we love her, and feel so upset, that she has to live like this, not being able to move around more, like a yard.. so I get bashed for only trying to save her.. 

DR.shot knows us.. she helped us a couple years ago when Nala got the dry eye thing and was going to have to go blind or eyes closed or put to sleep.. with the help of her and some other people, Nala got her eyes saved.. 
in my last post, I was trying to say how Nala means to us.. still no need to bash me.

i'm sorry I reached out, to people here, I thought someone could help give Nala a great home..


----------



## Diesel and Lace (Apr 15, 2013)

Not trying to bash trying to help. Let me know aprox location so we can attempt to help you.


----------



## codysmom2013 (May 13, 2013)

Near Elgin IL


----------



## Diesel and Lace (Apr 15, 2013)

Are you willing to keep her until suitable home can be found? So the organization does not have to find somewhere to keep her etc. Is she update to date on all shots etc. And finally is she spayed? Let me know so I can help direct you in the right direction.


----------



## codysmom2013 (May 13, 2013)

yeah we had her and our other dog on the band field health plain ( though the vet), she been fixed since a puppy, because she had that belly hurnia.. makes me so mad, it has to be the way she was breed.. ( the line) she always gets ear infects, and other problems..


----------



## Diesel and Lace (Apr 15, 2013)

I would start at the below link and email each of them individually asking them to do a courtesy posting for you. Rescues often do not want to take owner surrenders for a laundry list of reasons but if you absolutely must get rid of her which although I am not going to bash you for I disagree with, please reach out to them and ask them to put a courtesy post on them. Do not be surprised to be met with hesitation or worse. Make sure you tell them you will house her until she finds a home, that she is current on her shots etc. 

Petfinder.com - Animal Welfare Organizations Near You


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I"m a little confused. Are you looking to rehome her because you are going on vacation and can't afford to board her for 11 days? 



> We are wanting to get out of town this summer in June, there is no one who will look after her, because of her eyes. we cant to board her like we have in the past.





> we are going to be gone for 11 days.. NO one can afford to pay for a kennel for that long


Or are you looking for someone to take care of her for those 11 days?

If you are rehoming her because you are going on vacation...there are many places that will board for a reasonable amount or you can have someone come in and care for her.


----------



## codysmom2013 (May 13, 2013)

as for us going out of town.. we use to have someone come and take her out. in my last post I said, this has nothing to do with us going out of town.. this past Jan 2013. our son got a wish from the kids wish network, for 5 days.. we paid for Nala to be in the kennel.

this entire subject has to do with, giving her a better home. even if we were not going out of town. nala needs her face wiped even if she's not eating.. 

I was just replying to the one post before when someone said, kennels will give meds/eye drops. we don't even know yet if we are going out of town..


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

codysmom2013 said:


> as for us going out of town.. we use to have someone come and take her out. in my last post I said, this has nothing to do with us going out of town.. this past Jan 2013. our son got a wish from the kids wish network, for 5 days.. we paid for Nala to be in the kennel.
> 
> *this entire subject has to do with, giving her a better home. even if we were not going out of town. nala needs her face wiped even if she's not eating.. *
> 
> I was just replying to the one post before when someone said, kennels will give meds/eye drops. we don't even know yet if we are going out of town..



If this is not a financial thing but rather an unwillingness to perform the task, I urge you to reconsider... it will be very, very difficult for a rescue to find a home for a special needs senior, and as others have said many will not take owner surrenders. Do you really, really want to risk her last period of time here being miserable because you don't want to wipe her face? From what you're saying, you're giving the impression that you just don't feel like doing it, so if there's another factor such as financial, you should be forthright about it. You'll get a lot more people willing to help.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Its all just very confusing. You have a 9 year old senior dog with special needs and her chances of finding a good home are going to be a whole lot less than a young healthy dog finding one. Young healthy GSDs are put to sleep every day for lack of a home. GSDs typically live 10-12 years. Every dog I have ever owned has cost me a lot more money in medical bills its last year or two of life than the sum of those earlier years.

I am not casting judgement on you, just stating that you are expecting a lot for someone to dive in and take over an older dog who has been attached to you and your family since she was a puppy. It is a large emotional commitment as well as an unknown but probably significant financial commitment. I guess for many of us, it just would not cross our minds despite having been places in our lives where our family pets have not been convenient for us...call it what you may but keeping her and loving her may BE what is best for her.

She may not even know what to do with a yard if she has not known that life; she knows her life with you and may be quite miserable about the prospects of changing everything she ever knew. 

There are those with love and money who may do it and, like the others, I guess breed rescue would be your best bet.


----------



## codysmom2013 (May 13, 2013)

when my son is home, I am on my toes with him 24-7.. he's 5 years old and has autism, he hits himself, flaps, stims 24-7. does not talk.. its very stressful right now trying to potty train him. meltdowns and him hitting me.. like I said before. NO one understands, so were does this leave nala.. when my husbands home he helps, our teen helps, with her, if not then this leaves her down stairs, because I'm busy with my son.. no one in this house hold is lazy.. I'm lucky if I can sit down and even watch TV. that's not until after my sons in bed. I work, my husband works.. theres days he's at work with over time 16 hours. we had Nala before I had my son.. nala has been family.. I just feel hurt that she does not come 1st no more. Like I said IM sorry..


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I am sorry for what sounds like a very stressful situation. You are very clearly overwhelmed. The chances of her finding another home are very, very slim because of her age and her runny eyes. IT also sounds like she is very bonded to your family and a very valued member of your family. 

Have you posted in the Health section of this board about her runny eye problem? There are some holistic supplements that might help and would certainly be worth trying.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

You said the people on this board helped raise money for her eye surgery? What was your username at that time?


----------



## codysmom2013 (May 13, 2013)

BowWowMeow said:


> I am sorry for what sounds like a very stressful situation. You are very clearly overwhelmed. The chances of her finding another home are very, very slim because of her age and her runny eyes. IT also sounds like she is very bonded to your family and a very valued member of your family.
> 
> Have you posted in the Health section of this board about her runny eye problem? There are some holistic supplements that might help and would certainly be worth trying.


 
Thank you Ruth..
and yes Nala is my baby too.. I was upset 4 yrs ago, when one of the treatments would be putting her to sleep...

just upsetting, cuz, I feel like she's depressed , she gets so over excited when shes by us, because the little dog, and the 2 cats.. I wish her eyes never got like this..


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Why don't you post the details of her eye problem to help people focus in. You never know........many of us have been helped by someone who had been through something similar. If the condition has a name, start a thread with the condition in the title. Even if you decide she still has to find a new home, anything you can do to make her more adoptable...........

No, I have not had an autistic child, but I imagine several here have. I have given up the last 6 years of my life caring (as an only child) for my parents, one dead of cancer the other having had a massive stroke and I understand the isolation and stress at having no time of your own. I guess sometimes the only way to get through life is one day at a time, sometimes one minute at a time. I know that is cliche but it has saved me from the depths of despair at times.


----------



## codysmom2013 (May 13, 2013)

I cant remember, all the info got lost with my last computer when it crashed..

Dr. shot was one of the 1st to help us, for nala.. that's why I thought coming back was a good idea, I really understand why everyone's upset.. with me, I love Nala, she's my wolf, LOL... I wish I could get her trained to add Cody.. they have dogs that do that for Autism... plus, sadly.. she can be such a brat.. don't listen much anymore to us.. she does better with me, so I think ok, shes got to hate us or something.. ugg


----------



## codysmom2013 (May 13, 2013)

ok.. i'll post everything I can remember, from 3/4 yrs ago.. its going to take a little while..


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I am not judging you.

If you cannot fulfill the commitment you made to this dog when she was a puppy, and cannot keep her, it would be much kinder to put her to sleep than to abandon her - I have a 12 year old who will probably have to be PTS tomorrow....I would give anything to be able to just wash his face a dozen times a day than part with him....I am not in your shoes and do not have the same stresses in my life that you have - but I have plenty of my own....but I cannot imagine abandoning a dog I had that long and loved to an unknown fate....I understand the grief of having to put one to sleep...have been crying for days and barely could make the appointment....but he is mine and my responsibility and he is at the point that we cannot function any longer...I would never have asked anyone else to take him on in his final days.

Lee


----------



## Diesel and Lace (Apr 15, 2013)

I think at this point it appears your biggest concern is the tears and your child putting his hands in their mouth with such on them. Post about the condition in the health section. You also mentioned that you wished your dog could be some sort of service dog in relation to your son, then do it. Yes she is older but that doesnt mean she wants to please you any less. She is probably being unruly because of the lack of attention / integration into the family. Training her to be what you want for you son (if you can get the eye issue under control) may be something that gives her purpose in life again and will allow her to be the dog that you once loved and correct the negative behavior. Dogs like to learn even when they are old and feeble. Post in the training section on how to start this training with her. It may be something your son can be involved in. Autistic children are often some of the most intelligent people in the world they just dont communicate like others do.


----------



## codysmom2013 (May 13, 2013)

a couple years ago Nala's eyes stopped making tears. we took her to the vet and they said there was not much we could do.. we did eye drops for a couple months and that did not helped. I posted on this message board.. 
at the time my son was turning 2.. he had a trach/vent support home nursing.. Nala would be up in the living room, as if watching the nurses.. She loves Cody, he loves her..
we also, have a teenager, Nala was outside with Her and Nala saved her from a guy, who was was acting odd, standing on the sidewalk, just staring at her.. Nala being the momma hen, scared the guy off. we called the cops after..

with the help of some donations, we were able to get her eyes fixed, at fox valley vet. the vet took her *Saliva* glands and moved them to her eyes.. so in turn that saved her eyes.. for the 1st 6/ 7 months, they stayed normal, then they started running like crazy..
to be honest, its very gross.. one of us stays by her until after she eats, then we have to get her eyes with a towel. if she barks, gets excited, anything they drip. 
its trashed the carpet... from her rubbing her face all over the carpet.. we took her back to the vet, they did a flush, to check if it was blocked.. 

in the past we have had a friend who would take Nala out for us, when we go out of town.. a couple years ago, when we got back both sides of her face wear red/hair missing around her eyes.. she was not taken care of.. so, we don't want to ask them no more..
its a lot of work, if her eyes are not kept dry, her face.. hair comes of her face..

lately, she has not been listening to us, even when we take her outside.. she pulls us, barks at everything... 

hope this helps...


----------



## codysmom2013 (May 13, 2013)

wolfstraum said:


> I am not judging you.
> 
> If you cannot fulfill the commitment you made to this dog when she was a puppy, and cannot keep her, it would be much kinder to put her to sleep than to abandon her - I have a 12 year old who will probably have to be PTS tomorrow....I would give anything to be able to just wash his face a dozen times a day than part with him....I am not in your shoes and do not have the same stresses in my life that you have - but I have plenty of my own....but I cannot imagine abandoning a dog I had that long and loved to an unknown fate....I understand the grief of having to put one to sleep...have been crying for days and barely could make the appointment....but he is mine and my responsibility and he is at the point that we cannot function any longer...I would never have asked anyone else to take him on in his final days.
> 
> Lee


that's so depressing.. so sorry.. I could never put Nala to sleep, unless a vet told me it was the only thing left to do.. Cancer/other med. problems..
we had to put our old cat to sleep 9 years ago, I still get upset thinking about that.


----------



## codysmom2013 (May 13, 2013)

Diesel and Lace said:


> I think at this point it appears your biggest concern is the tears and your child putting his hands in their mouth with such on them. Post about the condition in the health section. You also mentioned that you wished your dog could be some sort of service dog in relation to your son, then do it. Yes she is older but that doesnt mean she wants to please you any less. She is probably being unruly because of the lack of attention / integration into the family. Training her to be what you want for you son (if you can get the eye issue under control) may be something that gives her purpose in life again and will allow her to be the dog that you once loved and correct the negative behavior. Dogs like to learn even when they are old and feeble. Post in the training section on how to start this training with her. It may be something your son can be involved in. Autistic children are often some of the most intelligent people in the world they just dont communicate like others do.


 
YES.. my son sucks on his fingers still, I keep up on his hands getting cleaned, wiped also.. due to all the germs (gross)


----------



## mebully21 (Nov 18, 2011)

i would take her,but i just took in a 17 year old dog whose owners dumped her....and i have an 11 year old dog with issues, and a 3 year old dog who is normal.... its going to be next to impossible to find a 9 year old dog a home.. instead of putting her in a shelter, hold her and tell her you love her and have her euthanized.. 

im sorry, but to rehome a 9 year old dog due to wet eyes is ridiculus... so what if the child gets his fingers wet and puts them in his mouth... its not going to kill him.... **** his immune system will be better because of it.(and dont think when kids eat their boogers its healthy either its germy and bacteria as well)

maybe try a new vet to find out why the eyes are tearing up so much..

but to rehome a dog who is loyal and saved your son is just ridiculus...

wait, tell that to the 17 year old dog i have here ..... who sat in a hard cold concrete shelter for 3 weeks ....... at 17 years old........ who is incontinent, half deaf, half blind, and wobbles when she walks......


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

codysmom2013 said:


> that's so depressing.. so sorry.. I could never put Nala to sleep, unless a vet told me it was the only thing left to do.. Cancer/other med. problems..
> we had to put our old cat to sleep 9 years ago, I still get upset thinking about that.


It's MUCH more depressing and much more cruel, for nala, for u to try and re home her at 9 years old. It's not about how YOU will feel, it's about her. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## codysmom2013 (May 13, 2013)

I never said I'd put her to sleep.. or in a shelter.. I never said those things.
as for her 
*Saliva getting on my sons hands, NO that's not good. we just got him to start eating real food, after being feed by a G-tube for 4 years.. *

*did anyone see my other replys, about my son having autism? he don't eat boogers, I'm lucky if I can get him to even eat ice cream. *
*we have to keep germs off him as much as we can.. he gets sick and it lands him back in Chicago children's hospital. *
*I love my GSD.. But, I love my son more.. and for me to be made to look like I am the worst person ever, is dead wrong! *
*I was hoping someone would adopt her from us, I GSD lover, and give her last years a lot of love.. I just don't understand, why that's so bad. i'm not dumping her off out in the middle of no where, im not killing her! just asking and was praying someone would have the heart to give her a home, and that's bad..*

*wow... i'm not like other people, cold hearted to animals, pets.. and to point a finger at me, like.. i'm so bad is not right. I did not leave a dog in the shelter half blind, we saved our dogs eyes!! *


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

You would think there would be some kind of medication that would help reduce production. I know dicyclomine dries my eyes out.


----------



## codysmom2013 (May 13, 2013)

Nigel said:


> You would think there would be some kind of medication that would help reduce production. I know dicyclomine dries my eyes out.


 
really........ then I wonder why, the vet from the fox valley animal hospital, or Nala's vet never told use about that.. 

uggg, now that's upsetting, will give them a call and ask.. its one thing for her eyes to get over wet when/while she eats, feel bad for her it drips into her bowl while she eats.. but, her eyes stay wet 24-7, I mean like she was just splashed with water in her face wet......


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

You may want to see if there's any rescues that specialize in finding homes for senior dogs.


----------



## mebully21 (Nov 18, 2011)

unfortunately not many people will want a 9 year old dog with medical issues.. that is the bottom line... look at all the HEALTHY dogs sitting in shelters or at rescues waiting for homes that are young and healthy.. they arent getting adopted.... now imagine a 9 year old dog with eye issues that are medical.... most people dont want a dog that is going to cost them money, most people think dogs should be healthy and perfect... unfortunately that isnt the case.. you will have a hard time finding someone to take on a 9 year old dog with a medical issue... have you tried a 2nd opinion from another vet? try that if you really dont want to give up your 9 year old dog.

as far as your children needing to be sterile - how do you keep them sterile and germ free? floors have germs, walls have germs, air has germs... is there any way to keep the dog gated with a baby gate away from your children? this way you dont have to worry about her eye tears getting on your sons hands and you can keep her.. baby gates work wonders ( i have 4 of them up for my dogs ) and they will keep the dog away from your son, keep your sons hands clean, and the dog can stay in her home that she has known for 9 years.. and see a different vet about her eyes to see if something can be done to fix the constant tearing...

unfortunately when someone posts they are needing to rehome their dog their mind is usually made up.

if you dont want to try options, and you are set on rehoming her, then know that it might be months or years before you find someone who will honestly love your dog and not ship it to a lab for medical research or abuse it.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

I can't help. Sorry. But I semi get what you are going through. My best friends son is autistic. And once placed on the spectrum her entire life changed. The stress and dedication was inspiring to me. I have nothing but respect for you. 

You need to do what us right for your son and family. From what you have said, you have done wonderful things for your dog. Tried everything you can. I don't get the feeling that you do this lightly. But something has to give. Keeping a dog in the basement, that has been used to bring a part of the family is not right either. 

I hope you find a solution. Do you have any family that could take her? Friends?




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## codysmom2013 (May 13, 2013)

we have Nala on the other side of a gate, its been like that for 3 years now.. 
we live in a townhouse, so shes by the front door,foyer, steps go down to garage door downstairs, mud room area... washer/dryer.. 
If I bring her up stairs, within, 5 min. her eyes are dripping..

No, my minds not fully made, yesterday me and my husband sat down and talked about this, I was crying, our teenager was upset. 
my husband has left it up to me, I really don't want to.. I did not get ride of her 4 yrs ago.. I just wish we had a yard for her.. to be able to be a dog, run and play.. and that 
we had money to take better care of her...


----------



## mebully21 (Nov 18, 2011)

a yard doesnt mean a thing.. its the QUALITY time that is spent with the dogs. i lived in a small 1 bedroom apt that was 600 feet , with 2 large dogs.. we walked everywhere for exercise and the bonding was much more then tossing them in the yard to play with. its better to walk your dog and bond with it then have a yard ..
if her eyes dont water in the part of the house she is in why do you think they water only when she is upstairs? 
so her eyes have watered for 3 years now? what is different now then then? what is wrong with time the family and rotating her from downstairs to upstairs?

again, why not get a 2nd opinion from another vet? its very possible ther is a solution to this.....but only if you try.

good luck with whatever decision you make.


----------



## codysmom2013 (May 13, 2013)

mebully21 said:


> if her eyes dont water in the part of the house she is in why do you think they water only when she is upstairs?
> so her eyes have watered for 3 years now? what is different now then then? what is wrong with time the family and rotating her from downstairs to upstairs?
> 
> again, why not get a 2nd opinion from another vet? its very possible ther is a solution to this.....but only if you try.
> ...


 
yes, her eyes water downstairs, in one of my posts I said that she has trashed the carpet.. the floor in front of the washer/dryer, always have wet spots
(i'm not complaining about cleaning up after her)

I have tried taking her out with, my son and its hit or miss on how it goes,
if there a other dog outside near by forget it.. she will pull me, she has turned fast and knocked my son over.. she does not want to listen anymore.. my husband or our teenager take her out.. I do spend as much as I can by her, But, that's when my son is at school or sleeping... unless I pet her by the gate.

once, I got lucky and was able to push the stroller and nala did good not pulling me, stroller..
my son's 5 years old.. my teenager is 14 years old. 
then we have the little dog we got for Mikala, have had 2 cats, and a Quaker parrot..
we love our pets.. I know nala gets upset seeing them by us and she cant be..


----------



## codysmom2013 (May 13, 2013)

info about "dry eyes in dogs"

we *did* this for her before the last step was surgery Using a specially formulated, clinically proven eye drop containing NAC or N-acetyl-carnosine

*has anyone ever heard of a GSD, having this???*
Although DES could affect any breed of dog there are a number of breeds that are more susceptible. These tend to include the small or miniature breeds such as: Pug, Cocker Spaniel, Dachshund, Shih Tzu and Pekingese.

******** 
below, is full info.. about Dry Eye Syndrome (DES)


Dry Eye Syndrome (DES) or keratoconjunctivitis sicca (KCS) is a common, potentially blinding condition in dogs. If a dog is struck down with this condition it usually affects both eyes. As with humans DES in canines is the reduction of lubricating tear production. This type of tear is extremely important as it assists with clear vision.
Although DES could affect any breed of dog there are a number of breeds that are more susceptible. These tend to include the small or miniature breeds such as: Pug, Cocker Spaniel, Dachshund, Shih Tzu and Pekingese.
Should you own such a dog please ensure you take your dog for regular check ups and be aware of the initial signs of canine DES. These symptoms include discharge from the eye, conjunctivitis, inflammation of the cornea and obvious signs of distress or pain from your dog, especially if regularly pawing at its eyes.
There are various reasons as to why your dog may get DES or KCS. In the majority of cases the cause is attributed to an immune disorder which affects the tear film. Other auto-immune diseases such as Hypothyroidism or Cushing's disease can cause the condition. Other causes may include:
Canine Distemper 
Viral or bacterial conjunctivitis
Trauma
Sulfonamides drugs (used for bacterial infections)
Anaesthetic agents
DES or KCS can lead to blindness in breeds such as Pug and Dachshund who are particularly prone to the chronic or most severe strain. Due to the lack of bacteria clearing, lubricating tears, the corneal surface thickens causing potential ulceration or erosion and an intolerance to light before blindness occurs.
Conventional treatment presently consists of drug therapy and/or surgery. As with the so-called treatment in humans, artificial tears or eye ointments like Cyclosporin, do not really offer much in the way of healing help as they are similar to your 'crying' tears. This type of tear does not contain the correct components for eye lubrication. Other drugs include antibiotics, hormones and mucolytics which reduce the thickness and quantity of mucous. Surgery could involve an operation to move the salivary duct from the mouth up to the eye in order to keep the eye wet by saliva rather than tears. Obviously this is not an ideal solution and it will not cure your dog's DES / KCS. Sadly there is no cure for this condition and as with humans if you have DES you have it for life.
Using a specially formulated, clinically proven eye drop containing NAC or N-acetyl-carnosine could help to prevent such conditions developing because the powerful antioxidant properties keep the eye healthy and resilient. Should you or your dog already have DES, such an eye drop could assist by giving the eye the best possible environment for self-healing.


Article Source: http://EzineArticles.com/4110313


----------



## codysmom2013 (May 13, 2013)

Willows Veterinary Centre & Referral Service: Parotid Duct Transposition in the Treatment of Dry Eye


----------



## codysmom2013 (May 13, 2013)

well, I found a link about GSD's and dry eye is very common..
Pannus, also referred to as chronic superficial keratitis, is a chronic inflammation of the cornea and sometimes the third eyelid of both eyes. It arises as a gray, pink film that spreads across the eyes and eventually decreases the dog's vision. As the lesion progresses, superficial vessels invade the cornea and the cornea becomes opaque. With time the cornea becomes thickened and the surface may become rough and pitted. 

The cause of pannus is believed to be an immune-mediated inflammation of the cornea that is made worse by external factors. Exposure to ultraviolet radiation and environmental pollution increases the severity of the condition. Dogs that live in areas of extensive sunlight, especially at high elevations tend to have the worst clinical signs. Pannus is not painful, but advanced cases may lead to blindness.

Pannus occurs only in dogs. Most affected dogs are middle-aged, but the disease can develop in young adult dogs. Pannus occurs predominantly in German shepherd dogs and German shepherd-cross dogs; it also occurs uncommonly in the greyhound, rottweiler, Belgian tervuren, Border collie, golden retriever, and Australian shepherd.



What to Watch For


<LI class=ArticleContentBullet>Pannus usually begins as a somewhat symmetrical fleshy, pink-white film that begins at the lower, outer edges of the cornea of both eyes.
<LI class=ArticleContentBullet>Redness and tearing may be noted.
<LI class=ArticleContentBullet>With time the corneas can pigment and turn dark brown.
<LI class=ArticleContentBullet>White fatty deposits in the adjacent cornea may also develop.
<LI class=ArticleContentBullet>The entire cornea may appear opaque.
<LI class=ArticleContentBullet>Vision may be decreased.
<LI class=ArticleContentBullet>The third eyelid may appear thickened or become pink in color.
<LI class=ArticleContentBullet>The condition is not usually painful unless it is complicated by ulceration of the cornea.

Diagnosis

Diagnostic tests are necessary to recognize pannus and to exclude other diseases, such as the following:

<LI class=ArticleContentBullet>Keratoconjunctivitis sicca
<LI class=ArticleContentBullet>Corneal ulceration
<LI class=ArticleContentBullet>Corneal granulation tissue from ocular trauma
<LI class=ArticleContentBullet>Pigmentary keratitis
<LI class=ArticleContentBullet>Squamous cell carcinoma of the cornea and/or third eyelid

The diagnosis of pannus is almost always made based upon the clinical history and the appearance of the eye. Your veterinarian will usually perform a complete eye exam that includes: 

<LI class=ArticleContentBullet>Schirmer tear test to rule out tear deficiency (dry eye)
<LI class=ArticleContentBullet>Fluorescein staining to look for ulceration of the cornea
<LI class=ArticleContentBullet>Thorough examination of the eyelids and adjacent structures of the eye 

Your veterinarian may elect to refer your dog to a veterinary ophthalmologist for a comprehensive eye examination, to confirm the diagnosis and to obtain advice on the best therapies to institute.


----------



## codysmom2013 (May 13, 2013)

codysmom2013 said:


> Looking to rehome my GSD..
> 
> She had a surgery done to both hers eyes close to 4 years yrs.
> (with the help from people here, donating money)
> ...


*looking for advice on what to do...* also, in other posts I said she was NOT taken care of when watched by friends.. hair on her face almost gone from her eyes not being cleaned after she eats.. we are wanting to go out of town... did not say we *are*.. 

I also, said our son has Autism.. 99% of my time is being with my son..
teaching him to talk, play, puzzles, potty train, eat with a spoon...... 
so, where does this leave my DOG???

I'm so hurt, that no one takes the time to read everything I post.
to be called names... I bet 100% no one could be in my shoes for a week..
and the stress has come down a little since my sons TRACH! is gone..
and he's now eating and drinking by mouth....


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I think Wolfstraum gave you good advice. It is not more kind to find an elderly dog with serious health problems a new home than it is to take the dog to the vet and put her down. 

She will be bewildered and grieve the loss of your family, maybe for weeks. Maybe it will hasten the inevitable. 

Once you sign that dog over to another human being, you have no say in what happens to her. That person can decide that her eye problem is too much for them, and they may take her to the vet and put her down, or take her to a quiet dirt road and push her out of the car, or they may take her to the pound and sign her over. The pound will probably not wait for them to drive out of the parking lot before using a heart-stick or gas or the needle to put her down. And in that case it is probably the kind thing to do. A pound is no place for a nine year old big black girl. Big black dogs have next to no chance of getting out of pounds. And this one is old. And this one has health issues. And this one has been allowed to be a brat. 

A nine year old girl does not need a fenced in acre or acres to run and play and be a dog. they would much rather lay at your feet while you watch a show, or work on your computer. You could train her to lay on her bed, and put beds in each room so that the majority of her leaking eye juice goes on her bedding, which can be pretty absorbant. 

But you have a special-needs kid, and that can be overwhelming in and of itself. At this point, the dog in the hallway is just not something you want to do anymore. You feel it isn't a good life for her, and it is beyond what you and the rest of the family can handle with what is going on with your son. Hey, my sister's kid is over three now, and has been potty training since two, and they seem at the end of their tether with her too. 

Unless you find some sort of GSD Santa Clause, it would be far kinder to put your dog down than to rehome her.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

codysmom2013 said:


> *looking for advice on what to do...* also, in other posts I said she was NOT taken care of when watched by friends.. hair on her face almost gone from her eyes not being cleaned after she eats.. we are wanting to go out of town... did not say we *are*..
> 
> I also, said our son has Autism.. 99% of my time is being with my son..
> teaching him to talk, play, puzzles, potty train, eat with a spoon......
> ...


I have read all of your posts. I think you might be surprised to find that other people have been in your shoes. My sister's kid is having a difficult time potty training, her other kid just turned two in March, only her due date was the end of June, and she was in the hospital all that time, while the one year old was had to be managed as well. The child had number 3 and number 4 brain bleeds, and twice they tried to get them to sign DNRs. Once she came in and the baby was not breathing, and her oxygen was way low. Being on 100% oxygen was making her retinas detatch. The 1 year old had to have tubes put in her ears, just before my sister went into the hospital with the younger girl. For two years, she had to keep both children away from people and their germs because the common cold could KILL her little one. And then there was speech therapy, and occupational therapy, and physical therapy every day and neurologist visits, and more visits, and she can't sleep because of the nightmares that she will find her baby not breathing. 

Don't believe that no one understands where you are coming from. You have been dealt a crushing blow with serious issues with your kid. And while you love you dog, you just can't do it anymore. That's sad. In your shoes I might go to another vet and read all I could down in the health section to see if there was anything I could do to reduce the amount of spit coming out of your dog's eyes, and if none of that works, put the girl down, or let her continue to live on the other side of the fence, and take her for a walk after your son is sleeping for the night. Nine year old dogs do not need a lot.


----------



## codysmom2013 (May 13, 2013)

selzer said:


> I think Wolfstraum gave you good advice. It is not more kind to find an elderly dog with serious health problems a new home than it is to take the dog to the vet and put her down.
> 
> She will be bewildered and grieve the loss of your family, maybe for weeks. Maybe it will hasten the inevitable.
> 
> ...


I understand what you mean.. ugg, Its so depressing to think of taking her life from her too. and I know for sure my husband would be 100% not for it.
she is a brat, LOL.. she was just a spoiled dog, she is always near me, at night she goes in my bedroom in her crate, ( her room we call it) she loves it, always has.. she use to sleep at the end of my bed.. would be on the couch..
steal our spot on the couch the min. we got up... sit by the dinner table while we ate, getting a little treat from our plates.. when I was preg. with my son, it was like she knew he was moving, she'd be right there by my belly.. after our son was born he did not come home until he was 9 months old.. Nala did awesome with him... we had home nursing and had nurses stop coming here.. because they would get so upset that she was always RIGHT by CODY.. we told them NO, we would not crate her because she was doing nothing wrong.
she has been apart of this family 9 years. I guess I was thinking what if I was her.. I'd be upset, depressed.. IF she would listen and stay put on a bed while in the livingroom, I'd be very happy..


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

It sounds like your dog is worth two to three 5-minute training sessions per day, and a walk late at night? GO TO YOUR PLACE is something you can train. You can train her to lay on a certain towel or dog-blanket when in the living room. And the rest of the time, she can be behind the fence or in the crate in your room.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm sorry things are so difficult for you. There are many here who understand and have had to deal with animals on top of difficult situations caring for loved ones at home.
In my case, I would have to clean pee and feces from my 18 and a half year-old geriatric dog while I was pregnant. He was blind, deaf, and incontinent. 
Belly out to here, almost due, and I would be cleaning several times a day, on my knees gagging and sobbing. 
It was tough. But enough about me. 
You don't need to feel guilty about her not having a yard. At this age, she wouldn't really need it anyway. It sounds to me as if it would be okay with you if you could keep her from wiping her face all over your house.
What I would do in your situation is go get an expen and put her in there. We still use ours every day when we need to put our dog in a safe place.
This one is sturdy, and I don't think your girl could manage to jump out. If you put a nice, soft bed in there, and something for her to gnaw on, she might just like having her own little spot.
New Mtn Heavy Duty 40" Dog Playpen Pet Cage Exercise Pen Fence House | eBay

Good luck with whatever you decide. Having children to take care of is already really hard, but the ones that have severe health problems must be unbelievably taxing.
I also think you need to find just a couple of minutes for yourself. It is so easy to get overwhelmed with taking care of everybody else and leaving your needs for last.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I had a foster with dry eye and applied eye drops several times a day. The common treatment is surgical, salivatory ducts are re-routed into the eye and saliva replaces tears. So when the dog is eating, more saliva is produced and it wets the eyes. Apparently she is drooling more than usual. So anything that reduces drooling would help. Have you tried Benadryl? what are the conditions that will cause the dog to drool more?

people are right, it is nearly impossible to rehome a special needs 9yo dog. Young, healthy, well behaved dogs are hard to place. This dog lived in this house with the same yard for all these years, at 9 she does not need more space.


----------



## codysmom2013 (May 13, 2013)

Ok.. ideas on training a 9 yr old, hard headed dog.. 
she is always wanting to mess with the cat BELLA, how do I make Nala stay in her spot and leave the cat alone.. 
NOT bark at the cat ( cats been here 3 yrs) other cat stays upstairs, ( under my bed)

stay OFF the couch... not rub her face on us.. OH that's a big one...... 
gross, when we are getting ready to leave and she does that to us.. LOL

she is a brat,


----------



## codysmom2013 (May 13, 2013)

RebelGSD said:


> I had a foster with dry eye and applied eye drops several times a day. The common treatment is surgical, salivatory ducts are re-routed into the eye and saliva replaces tears. So when the dog is eating, more saliva is produced and it wets the eyes. Apparently she is drooling more than usual. So anything that reduces drooling would help. Have you tried Benadryl? what are the conditions that will cause the dog to drool more?
> 
> people are right, it is nearly impossible to rehome a special needs 9yo dog. Young, healthy, well behaved dogs are hard to place. This dog lived in this house with the same yard for all these years, at 9 she does not need more space.


she barks at the other dog ( not a big deal) wanting to play..
but, the barking at the little dog, cat /cats get her eyes watering like mad.

*chewing on her bones, toys, eating, drinking.. BARKING!! & NOT eating Cody's food on the coffee table, from his bowls.. *

is Benadryl save to give to dogs..??

the vet has told us, before theres nothing they can do to slow down her eyes, she was un-lucky to get gushers... ( water falls)


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

codysmom2013 said:


> Ok.. ideas on training a 9 yr old, hard headed dog..
> she is always wanting to mess with the cat BELLA, how do I make Nala stay in her spot and leave the cat alone..
> NOT bark at the cat ( cats been here 3 yrs) other cat stays upstairs, ( under my bed)
> 
> ...


You want for us to not be judgmental, but you make it very hard. So you have a dog with problems and a special needs son, and you bring in another cat. Maybe your dog is actually having issues because of the cats. Who knows. 

But either you like this dog, and you want to do whatever it takes to provide for her within your circumstances, or you don't. 

If you want to keep this this dog, training can help, and it is exactly the same as training a puppy. Short training sessions and maybe some NILIF -- Nothing In Life Is Free, will get you there, if you are committed. 

This post sounds like your mind is made up that nothing is going to work, and you have no choices. I really hope that isn't the case. 

The pet yard is a great idea. Then a couple of times a night, after your son is asleep, let her out of the pet yard, and have her lie down in her SPOT. Go to your spot, or place. Do it during a show you watch or the news. After having her stay for a few minutes, put her back in the pen. She won't be isolated in the pen, but teaching her to lie on a spot, on a blanket or towel, can be helpful too. Just spend a few minutes per night on it, and work up to having her stay during an entire show.


----------



## codysmom2013 (May 13, 2013)

selzer said:


> You want for us to not be judgmental, but you make it very hard. So you have a dog with problems and a special needs son, and you bring in another cat. Maybe your dog is actually having issues because of the cats. Who knows.
> 
> But either you like this dog, and you want to do whatever it takes to provide for her within your circumstances, or you don't.
> 
> ...


I will give that a try, in the evenings.. as for the cats.. there's nothing new about them.. she has been around cats since the day we got her. and the little dog we had just before nala's eye got bad 4 years ago.

I don't have my mind made up, everyone's gave good advice, ( like I asked for) with some one on one time with me, I hope Nala learns new things. 
I want to keep my girl.. when I started this thread this morning, I was crying and trying to get as much info as I could on it, before I had to go to work. I should of named the thread different. my pets are my children, 
But, sadly Nala never had any training besides sit, go lay down.. she was such a good girl, still is. just needs training now..
I would not know where to start.. we don't have the money for a trainer.
so tips on how to train would be helpful


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I think the dog can probably sense how very irritated and annoyed you are with her and she is acting out. They are smart and sensitive animals. So if you manage to be calmer, it will probably transfer to the dog.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Children's benedryl is safe for GSD but not small dogs. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

There is a whole section on training dogs here. 

I think that you should go to that section and look for the issues you are having and if you cannot find any thing on them, post a question. That way you can get the best answers to help in your situation. Also google NILIF. No dog is too old to get used to better leadership/management.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Check with Pat at Home Page

They take in elderly/health issue seniors. 

I realize you have alot on your plate, I do remember this situation from a few years ago. I believe you were having behavioral / training issues back then . 

If Nala goes, please don't get another dog, concentrate on your son. I also won't judge you and hope you do what's in the best interest of Nala.

Good luck to you all.


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

I'm sorry that you have so much to deal with. Tiny idea, sorry if you are already doing this: get a bunch of cheap towels from the dollar store or Salvation Army. They are Nala's towels. When you know her eyes will be wet, around meals or when you are ready to go out, call her and dry her eyes. Make a routine of it. You'll have to wash the towels a lot, but I bet you do a lot of laundry. My guess is that she will catch onto the new routine and probably enjoy it. 

I hope things improve for you,
MJ


----------



## vjt555 (Nov 14, 2003)

I am not sure what you have done on this. Can you give me an update. Are you going to keep her?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

